# Best CPU for budget gaming PC?



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys,
I'm building a budget gaming PC, and I was wondering which CPU (prefferably AMD) would be the best. Right now I am looking at a AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ or 6000+. Would those be suitable for games like Call of Duty 4 or maybe even Crysis? 
After someone helps me out with the CPU, I was wondering what is a good motherboard to go along with this. Nothing fancy, but enough to get the job done. I am looking to spend no more than $100 on the mobo. 

Your help is greately appreciated.


----------



## Dreconus (Jan 5, 2008)

one sec for me to laugh.... ahah... ok done.

no budget pc you can get can run Crysis "Fine" my pc only gets 15FPS with Maxed settings(including DX10, no DX9 faking maxed gfx BS)... (no AA, AA will kill your system with Crysis)

ok ill help ya, and it's just me. but if you want amd, ok. but, i prefer intel. they have yet to turn me down.

first off, whats ur price range? average price. i can think of a minimum gaming system of about 1k-1.5k. it will probably play your COD4, and earlier games. and probably Crysis on Medium or Low in DX9

here's some things to think about, try not to get XP unless you have alteast a Nvidia 8 series.

give us some info, do you wanna achieve SLI? have duo, or maybe an Extreme QX? knowing what your pc Spec's are gonna be or what your expectations in your new pc are. will help us know what CPU will do you good. for if you get high end GPU and a low end CPU, then unfortunately ur CPU would Bottleneck ur GPU.

edit this "try not to get XP unless you have alteast a Nvidia 8 series."
i meant to say "Vista" isntead of "XP"


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Both they CPUs will do fine. My 4600+ Isnt fully maxed out when running crysis with everything on high and i can run it smoothly.


As for a good motherboard, look at the MSI K9N SLI Platinum, i have one and not had 1 problem with it.

And yes intel are better but usually abit more Expensive, BTW, the 5000+ Black edition is probably a better choice, only if your into Overclocking though


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Newegg has the AMD A64 X2 5000 Black Edition on sale for $99.99 w/free shipping, it is a retail version but doesn't come with a heatsink or fan. It's multiplier is unlocked so it will overclock very well. Mike


----------



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, actually, I wasn't planning to play Crysis anyway. It was just an example. I wasn't planning on playing ultra graphics-intensive games-COD 4 at the most. My budget for the whole PC is around $800, not including keyboard and all that stuff. If it takes a little more, so be it. Also, why is the 5000+ black better? BTW, could you explain the general idea of overclocking to me, since I 'm not too familiar with it.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The AMD 5000+ X2 Black Edition comes with a unlocked multiplier which means it can be overclocked easily. Its also a 65nm chip, so it consumes less power and makes less heat.


See this article here http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/10/22/budget_overclocker/

*Overclocking *– Forcing a CPU to run at a higher clock speed than listed on the manufacturers specification. Overclocking a CPU increases its performance, although it can result in system instability and may cause damage to the CPU.



BTW - Its better to spend more money on a graphics card and not the CPU since games depend on good GPU's.


----------



## Dreconus (Jan 5, 2008)

lol COD4 will play fine even on low end gamer pc's. it isnt graphic intensive. it's actually really disapointing to me how low the gfx really are...

umm, ok for 800 dolloars.... you wont get much probably a amd 64 4600,
possibly a nvidia 7900...
probbaly 2gb ram. and ur done...

ok, for around $250-300 you can get a Nvidia 8800 GT
im suspecting $100-250 fopr the MoBo
you can spend about $100 for an average CPU, or what i prefer is a QX6600 or QX6700(do not dis the low Freq. rate. quality not quantity...) which ranges from $200-400 and its 65nm so it will run cool.
ram is cheap...
all of this depending on what you buy, it can be about 1k.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Take a look here if your building a complete system. Blackduck put together a nice rig for $800.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/my-future-pc-210028.html


----------



## Dreconus (Jan 5, 2008)

HawMan said:


> Take a look here if your building a complete system. Blackduck put together a nice rig for $800.
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/my-future-pc-210028.html


that, for what the system is. is a great price. GJ Black for finding a good setup. im surprised he found a 8800 GT under $250.
and that duo wont do you wrong!


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in the process of building 3 computers, the first complete one is done and tested. The rest of the parts get here tomorrow. 
Computer #1
MSI K9AG Neo2 Digital motherboard w/onboard graphics $77.00
A64 X2 5000 cpu $99.99
BFG 8600 GT OC graphics card $99.00 after rebate
2x1gb Corsair memory $37 after rebate
550w Antec Neo power supply $59.00 after rebate
Seagate 250gb HD SATA $69.0
LiteOn DVD-RW $30.00
Generic case $30.00
Coolermaster HyperX2 heatsink and fan $2.00 after rebate
I had the keyboard, mouse , and monitor.
All from Newegg for about $500.00
This computer plays COD4, Crysis, Gears of War, Bioshock at a very decent framerate. If I wanted to spend another $150 I could have got the GeForce 8800gt and had that much better of a computer. Are there better PC's out there, yes. For the money, maybe. For my money, no. Mike


----------

